# cannot upload



## fofo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all 
Everytime I upload my new insurance document through dashboard ,message appear "Your Certificate of Insurance is missing." it doesn't show it is pending is that normal ??????
or does uber prevent me from uploading ???

Thanks in advance


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

try a different file format or size.


----------



## uberXmanLA (Aug 3, 2015)

fofo said:


> Hi all
> Everytime I upload my new insurance document through dashboard ,message appear "Your Certificate of Insurance is missing." it doesn't show it is pending is that normal ??????
> or does uber prevent me from uploading ???
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm having the same issue


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I discovered that their website doesn't play nice with Firefox...if that's what you're using. I was only successful uploading using Chrome.


----------



## uberXmanLA (Aug 3, 2015)

Using Safari from an iPhone


----------

